# FOWLR



## chuy (Dec 10, 2003)

This is when i first put in the Tonga Kaelini Premium Rock from http://www.themarinecenter.com/roktext.htm on the 4th, using a fluval for atleast some water movement(took out the media). I was waiting for my powerheads to arrive, they were delayed for a week because the 101 was closed( terrible mudslide killed 10 ppl).









Skimmer from www.nautilusreef.com This is a great skimmer, I was having some problems with it, but after numerous fast replies (great customer service!), he tolled me that the skimmer was pulling out all the additives. here is a pic of the skimmer pulling out the additives.









here is a pic of my cheap sump







, im going to build a diy sump pretty soon. Im using a Dolphin 650 pump for the return, a little bit to powerful, I added a valve to reduce the water.









I broke in the skimmer, and it was pulling out cup after cup of dirty water! i was so impressed, the next morning it was clear! everyone here was like wtf did u do, LMAO. I recommend this skimmer to anyone, it works GREAT and its low cost also.










the skimmer has been running since monday night, I added carbon tuesday night (after i took the pics), wednesday morning the water was crystal clear!

I need to take some more recent pics the tank is looking really good, I dont think i can take more pics of the cup pulling out all the dirt since it basically took everythign out already, i will n e wayz







. I will get a full tank shot again hopefully tomorrow.

Chuy

p.s. I'm going to move everythign in here to my 100g very soon. I couldnt do this to my 100g because we're going to redo our kitchen and floor where im going to keep the tank, im not sure when we;re going to start to do this yet.


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

looks so clean u can drink out of it


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

looking good so far . cant wait to see the pics when your all done it


----------



## chuy (Dec 10, 2003)

Brendan -









I will try to have some more pics today.

Chuy


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

coming along nicely


----------



## apaap (Jun 4, 2004)

nice and easy


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

coming along nicely but look like ure skimmate is way to wet u need to back it off some so that what u get is more proteins and less water


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

well done..keep us updated as it goes along..


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

nice keep us posted


----------



## chuy (Dec 10, 2003)

I finally got a chance to take some pics today. The tank still needs atleast 2 more week for it to cycle







.




























whats this little guy?







my friend got 3 of these little crabs and we threw them in the tank.









Chuy


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

hard to tell from that pic but it looks like a red legged hermit crab

i have 100 hermits in my tank they are great

and i think u should only turn on the skimmer after the tank was already cycled or it would cause it to take longer to cycle


----------



## chuy (Dec 10, 2003)

Couple of updates to my tank







, added black background and got 2 fish, Yellow tang, Panther grouper.


















the panther is so tight, its only like 1 1/2"

































Chuy


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

so is it goin to be an aggressive tank?? like the grouper


----------



## chuy (Dec 10, 2003)

phensway - im not sure yet, i want to go aggresvie :nod: , but everyone here wants me to go with "nemo" fishes







It all depends when i head out to the lfs, something catches my eyes.

Chuy


----------



## cruzeoc (Aug 30, 2004)

keep up the good work looking nice so far i like the sump practical yet cheap (it does the job) please remember to read about every fish you decide to get


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

chuy said:


> phensway - im not sure yet, i want to go aggresvie :nod: , but everyone here wants me to go with "nemo" fishes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its gonna cost loads to go reef stick to FOWLR,
and add a lion and puffer maybe a cuda it is big enough.


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

That tank isnt big enough for a cuda..iam assuming barracuda


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Looking good! I am starting to get hooked on saltwater.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

definalty not cuda large enough...go as with mention grouper,triggers,puffer,lionfish,eels.there a wide variety of ways to go.just do your homework on how large each one gets


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

put a lionfish


----------



## chuy (Dec 10, 2003)

Little update, I recently got a juvi Emperor Angel fish.

this is the clearest one i got of them, they are so active.









Feeding time









swimmin together









Chuy


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Nice tank


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

Great start, I would go for an eel myself or some nice groupers







.


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Sweet Emp Angel, go get yourself a huma huma. They rule.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2005)

Sorry, not to sound like a jerk, but I dont think the Angel should be put in that size tank. They need lots of room. Grogeous fish you bought though, the juvies are quite interesting (adults are stunning). I also believe that groupers need massive tanks, and can grow quite large.

Your tank though, so it's your call.

--Dan


----------



## Fish_first (Jan 26, 2005)

I agree, a 100 gallon tank will be enough room for maybe a few months on the grouper and the angel. sorry dude... just my opinion but I think your heading for trouble.


----------



## chuy (Dec 10, 2003)

Thanks guys,

DannyBoy17/Fish_first - I took the grouper back to the lfs becuase it wasn't doing good(not eating), they do all they can to care for a sick fish. I know, I am good friends with with the owner of the lfs and he tolled me i could take my non illigal :laugh: fish in ther if ther not doing good, outgrowing the tank, or want to trade it. Once the angel start to growout im going to take it to the lfs.

Chuy


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

Aha! Finally, a good responsible fishkeeper.

I would go with a bigger tank tho, in a couple years. You'll never be able to give it away. Adults are, in my opinion, one of the most grogeous fish there are available to home aquaria!

Good luck!

--Dan


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Nice tank! Looks like a great setup.


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Keep the pics coming! Nice fish!


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

Nice tank enjoy it


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

Looking good, just out of curiousity what size tank do angels need?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Piranha Guy said:


> Looking good, just out of curiousity what size tank do angels need?
> [snapback]966335[/snapback]​


depends what angel your thinking of. dwrafs generaly about 30g min.

larger ones ranges from 70g to 120g


----------



## Fish_first (Jan 26, 2005)

large angels = 125-200 gallons depending on species...


----------

